

How I kept ordering the wrong batteries on Amazon - benburton
https://medium.com/p/fa338024d86e

======
switch33
Why the heck would you even write this in a blog post.

It's not nearly as ridiculous as you are making it out to.

It's pretty clear that you couldn't take enough time to realize what you were
buying, not exactly amazon's fault.

I'm really getting dissapointed with all the people who use medium.com for
blog posts but post such crud like this.

